# Working with photo software



## Bobw235 (Apr 8, 2016)

Filling some of my day by working with a trial copy of Acorn photo editing software on my Mac.  I want to learn how to use something more sophisticated and started by working with basic layering.  Here's a photo that I first cropped, then used a cloning tool to remove parts of balloons that I didn't want in the photo.  The first photo shows those changes.  The next one shows how I applied a layer to create a different background.  Pretty neat.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 8, 2016)

Now working on combining layers and came up with this.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 9, 2016)

That is great.


----------



## ossian (Apr 9, 2016)

It is pretty neat....... and very effective.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Ohhh...brilliant colours!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

I am also looking at a product called "Creative Kit 2016" from Macphun.  Software specifically for Mac computers.  Combines many features I'll be using.  Started testing last night, but can't save anything during the trial period.  I'm very impressed though and will probably invest in it.  Will give my photography another dimension as I master the programs.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> I am also looking at a product called "Creative Kit 2016" from Macphun.  Software specifically for Mac computers.  Combines many features I'll be using.  Started testing last night, but can't save anything during the trial period.  I'm very impressed though and will probably invest in it.  Will give my photography another dimension as I master the programs.



I haven't had a Mac for years.  I do some editing but not enough to warrant buying a programme.  I just use free ones to enhance colour, crop, tilt, or turn a photo into a painting, etc.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's one of my photos I turned into a 'watercolour'.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

I like to do collages.  I began doing them when I joined a 365 photo a day for year site.  A free editing programme I used from their site was Picnik.  It's now gone.    For one month I did a theme - things I am grateful for.  This was one of them.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

Annie, some very nice images here.  I like the idea of photo projects.  Have thought about doing one photo per day of my back hill so I can see over time the flowers and shrubs coming into bloom over time.  Just looked into a potential volunteering opportunity, taking photos of animals at the local rescue shelter to give them a better shot at being adopted.  I want to get beyond the basics that come with the Mac "Photos" software.  It's a good program, but limited in what you can do.  Does a nice job with the basics, but there are more advanced things I want to be able to do, especially now that I have the time.  As an example, sometimes there are unwanted elements in a photo, but you can't crop them out.  Instead you "remove" them and replace them with the background that surrounds that item.  A powerful tool to have at my disposal.  I've been using Macs for about 10 years now.  I don't think I'll go back to Windows.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

I did it and purchased the Macphun software along with a companion program for HDR photography.  Here's a photo that I loaded as a test last night just to play around with a landscape enhancement setting.  Photo is from Newquay, in Cornwall.  Early morning.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

Same photo, but now employing one of the "dramatic" filters.  Neat effect.  I'm going to have a blast with this stuff.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

One last example of the same photo, this time employing a setting for "Oil Painting".  I like this.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

Experimenting with Aurora HDR.  Have no idea what I'm doing yet, but here's an image that I'm using for practice where I've employed some changes to the original photo.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

From the Canadian Rockies, here is the original and one using a "pencil sketch" filter.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Apr 9, 2016)

All these photos are absolutely stunning. I looked at them several times.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Annie, some very nice images here.  I like the idea of photo projects.  Have thought about doing one photo per day of my back hill so I can see over time the flowers and shrubs coming into bloom over time.  Just looked into a potential volunteering opportunity, taking photos of animals at the local rescue shelter to give them a better shot at being adopted.  I want to get beyond the basics that come with the Mac "Photos" software.  It's a good program, but limited in what you can do.  Does a nice job with the basics, but there are more advanced things I want to be able to do, especially now that I have the time.  As an example, sometimes there are unwanted elements in a photo, but you can't crop them out.  Instead you "remove" them and replace them with the background that surrounds that item.  A powerful tool to have at my disposal.  I've been using Macs for about 10 years now.  I don't think I'll go back to Windows.



Thanks.  I joined a free 365 site just after I got my DSLR in 2011.  I found it very helpful to be on the site as it forced me to be more creative.  People would comment on each others photos and it was nice to get positive comments.  I only made to just over 200 days though.  

I also did a month by month of all the flowers in our garden - and it begins in January with snowdrops and crocuses.  

The volunteering to take photos of animals sounds good.  I had a Mac in the 90's but sold it when I left the states to move to the UK.  Husband had PC's so that's what I've used ever since.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

Bob, I've played around a bit with HDR and pencil sketch.  Fun!  I also like to do selective colouring like these:


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

Nice!  Love those two shots Annie.  I have functions in the software that will allow me to do stuff like this!  It's going to be fun working with all my photos.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 9, 2016)

I think I did those with Picnik which isn't around any more. So I need to find another programme.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

Here's a shot I took in Nova Scotia years ago, after employing a filter called Detailed & Grungy.  Cool effect.  I originally shot this in B&W.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 9, 2016)

More hacking around in the software.  I took this original photo and converted it to B&W, then added some color.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2016)

Nice, Bob!    Some photos must be b & w.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 10, 2016)

This photo was originally in color, but I've converted to black & white, then added back just the yellow tones.  Makes for an interesting effect.



Here is the original.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 10, 2016)

More fun with photo software.  I was really pleased with how this came out.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

I was surprised to discover that I enjoy shooting close ups of flowers the most.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 11, 2016)

I too enjoy shooting macros of flowers.  There is such beauty and structure contained in such a small space.  I'm also drawn to the colors.  Here's a sunflower I edited in Focus CK, which brings sharpness and highlights to the center, while blurring the outer edges of the flower.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 11, 2016)

One other example:


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

Beautiful!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 11, 2016)

Nicely captured.  The purple flower is exquisite.  Nice focus and clarity on both shots.  What are you using for a camera these days?  I've gone over to Micro 4/3 format.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks.  I bought a Canon Rebel T2i back in 2011.  3 lenses.  I'm actually very pleased with the quality I get from my Samsung S5 phone.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

I love using my 300mm lense and automatic sport setting for action shots like grandkids that don't sit still and pose.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 11, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Thanks.  I bought a Canon Rebel T2i back in 2011.  3 lenses.  I'm actually very pleased with the quality I get from my Samsung S5 phone.



My go to camera these days is a Panasonic Lumix DMC G5.  It's lightweight and powerful.  Bought it for travel originally since I can carry it on the plane.  Don't trust checking it in my baggage.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 11, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> My go to camera these days is a Panasonic Lumix DMC G5.  It's lightweight and powerful.  Bought it for travel originally since I can carry it on the plane.  Don't trust checking it in my baggage.



I've heard Lumix makes good cameras.  I would never pack my camera but I did pack the long lens in my luggage - very well wrapped up.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 16, 2016)

Playing around with another module called Fx Photo Studio from Macphun.  Took this sunrise shot from Maine and applied one of the effects to make this shot.  I probably won't use this too much, but it does make for a great sunrise photo.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 16, 2016)

I had a fairly easy to use resize app on my iPad, which I used to resize any pictures I wanted to post ...I updated my IPads system last week now my app for resizing no longer works :grrr: Now I have to explore / pay for another 
I have encountered that issue in the past ,when updating the iPad ..sometimes the other apps  developers don't keep up with Apples updates ..


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 19, 2016)

Took this up in NH last Autumn and used Aurora HDR software to process and bring out the color in the water.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 20, 2016)

Lovely, Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 26, 2016)

Some flower shots I worked on in the past few days.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2016)

Gorgeous, Bob!


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 26, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Gorgeous, Bob!



Thanks Annie.  I'm enjoying the task of reviewing old shots and improving them or at least changing how they look.  I was particularly happy with the 2nd shot in the series above.  I may try to blow that up for my mother, as she expressed a desire to frame it.  Problem will be whether or not I can get it to the size she wants since it was taken with an older camera with a smaller sensor.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 26, 2016)

From our 2012 trip to Diddlebury, Shropshire, UK to visit our son and grandson.  This was a trout pond near where we stayed that week.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 26, 2016)




----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2016)

Love the softness of the second one.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 27, 2016)

A 2012 photo from Diddlebury, UK.  Worked on this one in Aurora HDR to tweak it a bit.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

Nice one, Bob.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2016)

Not edited, but just a couple of shots I took today on my phone at our botanic garden.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 27, 2016)

Pretty shots, Annie.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 28, 2016)

Worked on this last night.  It's a shot from Diddlebury.  I was really pleased with how this came out.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 28, 2016)

Lovely. How do you get it so soft looking?


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 28, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Lovely. How do you get it so soft looking?



I'm using Aurora HDR software, which provides a ton of tools including smoothing. I learned how to add a top layer to the original shot, applying the smoothing on top.  Works well.  In this shot I changed the temperature and color of the sky just a bit to punch up the clouds and make them more interesting.


----------



## Bobw235 (Apr 28, 2016)




----------



## Bobw235 (May 12, 2016)

A shot from my early evening walk in Stowe, VT.  The sun was going down and created some beautiful light.  Used Aurora HDR software to bring up the lighting a bit and enhance the colors in the landscape.  In the shot of the mountain, you can see that the leaves up here are just starting to come out, bringing some green and red into the shot.




Sundown over nearby mountains as I made my way back to the hotel.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 12, 2016)

Vermont is such a beautiful state....lovely photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 12, 2016)

Awesome photos Bob and Ameriscot! :coolpics:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 12, 2016)

Beautiful Bob!

Thanks SB!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 12, 2016)

Thanks for the compliments Annie, SB and Jackie.  I love it when I get a good shot.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 12, 2016)

Something funky from today's ride home.  Stopped at Texas Falls in Hancock, VT to get this shot, which was then processed in Aurora HDR software to create this effect.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)

From Nova Scotia.  A colorful field overlooking the ocean.  I applied an effect to give this a softer feel.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)

Road to the sea.  A detour we took in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)

Took this up in Nova Scotia and converted to black & white.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)

A deserted beach in Nova Scotia.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 23, 2016)




----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

Nice photos!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Beautiful, Bob!  I'd love to visit Nova Scotia.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 24, 2016)

View attachment 29637

No reason for moving the street light. I just wanted to see if it could be done.



View attachment 29638


----------



## Goldfynche (May 24, 2016)

View attachment 29639

View attachment 29640


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

[Q
UOTE=Goldfynche;464584]View attachment 29639

View attachment 29640[/QUOTE]

You have to love it when you can improve a photo with a few well-placed mouse clicks and some software.  I'm also enjoying the flexibility this gives me to make a more interesting shot out of something rather plain.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Great job, Goldfynche!


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Beautiful, Bob!  I'd love to visit Nova Scotia.


Thanks Annie.  You'd love Nova Scotia.  We were there for two weeks and covered about 2,000 miles in that time.  Cape Breton is spectacular, but there is so much to see throughout the island.  Halifax was great.  I will keep posting shots in my album here on the forum.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> Nice photos!


Thanks Ruthanne.  It's fun to work on these and look at them with a fresh eye or create something new.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 24, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> Thanks Annie.  You'd love Nova Scotia.  We were there for two weeks and covered about 2,000 miles in that time.  Cape Breton is spectacular, but there is so much to see throughout the island.  Halifax was great.  I will keep posting shots in my album here on the forum.



I've heard it's still very Scottish and gaelic is still spoken in some areas.  Looks like a beautiful place.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 24, 2016)

Bobw235 said:


> You have to love it when you can improve a photo with a few well-placed mouse clicks and some software.  I'm also enjoying the flexibility this gives me to make a more interesting shot out of something rather plain.



Indeed. I should say that the duck was done with Photoshop, but the street light was removed courtesy of Paint Shop Pro, which I find more forgiving in such tasks.


----------



## Bobw235 (May 24, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> Indeed. I should say that the duck was done with Photoshop, but the street light was removed courtesy of Paint Shop Pro, which I find more forgiving in such tasks.



I have been using the Macphun Creative Kit for much of my editing.  It's specific to Mac computers.  Also using Aurora HDR on some shots.  Both are really versatile.  Have never worked with Photoshop, but have considered two Mac-oriented programs that have similar capabilities at much lower cost.  Acorn is one.  Affinity is another.  Both are very powerful, but may go beyond my needs for most shots.


----------



## Goldfynche (May 24, 2016)

After years of using Windows I went over to Mac but missed several applications that wouldn't work on a Mac, so I recently returned.


----------

